# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  حلب تخرج عن الروتين:: زفاف ثوري بين قناص وممرضة عالجته

## هدوء عاصف

*حلب تخرج عن الروتين: زفاف ثوري بين قناص وممرضة عالجته


خرج حي سيف الدولة في حلب عن روتين الاشتباكات اليومية بين القوات النظامية السورية والمقاتلين المناهضين للنظام ليحتفل بزفاف "ثوري" بين أبو خالد، القناص الذي يقاتل إلى جانب المعارضة، وحنان، الممرضة التي عالجته.

وقال أبو خالد لوكالة "فرانس برس" إنه وقع في حب حنان "من النظرة الأولى" بعدما أصيب في ساقه. ويوضح المقاتل "رأيتها في المركز الطبي في مدرسة القنيطرة. عندما أصبت، قامت بتنظيف جروحي يوما بعد يوم، وكانت فرصة لي كي أتعرف عليها أكثر، وأقع في غرامها أكثر". من جهتها، تروي حنان (23 عاما) بابتسامة خجولة يحمر معها وجهها بداية علاقتها مع أبو خالد، وتقول "عندما التقينا، حدث شيء ما". وتحظى حنان بدعم أبو خالد منذ أن قتل شقيقها في النزاع الدامي المستمر في سوريا منذ منتصف مارس/اذار 2011.



وتوضح، وهي تجلس بقرب أبو خالد الذي اختار أن يرتدي سترة عسكرية تملأها الجيوب، "عندما توفي شقيقي أصبح حبنا أقوى، إضافة إلى ذلك، إنه (أبو خالد) ثائر". وجلس العريسان، كما تنص التقاليد، على كنبة كبيرة، وعلق خلفهما علم كبير للمعارضة. وفيما كان مقاتلون يعلقون لافتات كتب عليها "نحن نحب الحياة"، قام أبو خالد وحنان بقطع قالب حلوى من الشوكولاطة. ثم ألقى قائد في الجيش السوري الحر وقد التفت حوله مجموعة من العسكريين المنشقين والمدنيين الذين حملوا السلاح لمقاتلة نظام الرئيس بشار الأسد، خطابا تبعه تبادل الخاتمين بين العروسين. وأقيم حفل الزفاف بعد ذلك في الخارج حيث افترشت الفواكه مجموعة من الطاولات. وقام الحضور بتهنئة أبو خالد وحنان وسط أناشيد ثورية ظل يرددها المقاتلون الذين تحلقوا حول العروسين قبل ان يشكلوا دائرة ويهتفوا "حرية! حرية!".







*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*مبروك 
وبالرفاه والبنين 

من رحم المعاناة تخرج الحياة 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الحياة تستحق الحب رغم كل ما يحدث ،، 

مبرووكـ  :Eh S(17):

----------


## الوسادة

*الله الله يا سلاااااااااااااام و الله خبر عنجد حلو 
*

----------


## فيروز

مبرووك ألف مبرووك

----------


## دموع الغصون

الحياة هيك فيها موت وفيها حياة 
ولازم تستمر بالأمل والعزيمة 
يلي صار نموذج حي عن يلي بصير يومياً بالعالم لكن الصدفه المميزة انه بنفس الرقعة المكانية والزمانية 

مشكور هدوء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هذي هي الحياة قصة حب من واقع مؤلم  للزاوج مبارك للعروسين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الله يبارك فيكم جميعاً وشكراً لمروركم "العقيق الأحمر" "صديقة" "فيروز" "دموع الغصون" "الوسادة" و "تحية عسكرية" منورين*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

في الحرب أمة تموت , وفي الزواج أمة تحيا .

----------

